
Ask HN: Seeking ideas for a C/C++ side project - traslush
I would like to spend some of my spare time working on a C&#x2F;C++ side project which may exercise a lot of multithread programming and unix&#x2F;linux network programming.<p>I am an average C++ engineer who has a lot of free time somehow. I am hoping to complete the most of the fundamental parts of the said side project in 4-6 months.<p>Any suggestions?
======
billconan
I'd suggest a blockchain project

or a web server

